# Say Bye To Manhood?



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Some fun/interesting quotes from the article below...



> Men are pretty terrible people. They commit significantly more violent crimes, robberies and assaults each year than women do, according to the Department of Justice. They are more likely to show anger in the workplace and be rewarded for it while women are affected negatively for the same behaviors. They even take up too much space on public transportation when “manspreading”. I could keep going.


That is just the opening statement, yikes ... it is amazing anything has ever been accomplished in society with these Neanderthals running around...



> He asked a group of men to name important women in history, which they did, but when pressed on what those women did, the men really couldn’t respond. This lack of actually knowing women’s lives led Powell to the conclusion that if these men couldn’t connect or care to intimately know about women’s lives, they weren’t able to respect them enough not to perpetrate violence against their bodies.


Would love to see some actual proof with this "conclusion". 



> Until men en masse consider women to be part of the same ecosystem, masculinity will continue to be primarily a rejection of everything feminine, the tool men use to measure and gauge their own self-worth to other men – the foundation of bro culture. And until then, when they feel that their masculinity is in jeopardy, when they don’t feel man enough, manly violence will seem like a reasonable way to react to their feelings.


Geez, so all men (or men en masse) respond with violence ... there are very few men who view women as equals or part of the same ecosystem.



> “Violence is often the single most evident marker of manhood,” sociologist Michael Kimmel wrote in his 1994 essay Masculinity as Homophobia. “It is the willingness to fight, the desire to fight.”


Since I have never been violent, I guess I am not truly masculine 


It's time to do away with the concept of 'manhood' altogether | Zach Stafford | Comment is free | The Guardian


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Yet another self loathing male academic....YAWN..

I wonder if he is liberal?


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

I think this is one of the many causes of "Nice Guys", people who read this article and try to do the opposite.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I virtually guarantee he wrote this trying to get laid.

And failed.

And the examples of evil 'manhood' in the pictures...

Got laid repeatedly.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Ah, your typical PHD...

Pretentious

Hipster

D**chebag


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H35lXdvok9s


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I think the writer of that article has said "bye to manhood" long ago.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Guardian's CiF? Awesome, did they blame it on the Jews or just white people?


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah, people will say that. Until there is a spider to be removed, a creaking floorboard to be investigated, or a leaky faucet to be fixed. I remember the time a dead car battery saved me from sleeping on the couch.


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

This type of writing is equivalent to an internet troll. Its just oozing a liberal, elitist, feminized beta male whining mistaken as a discussion about equality. Deep down inside he doesn't feel men and women are equal and uses words to denigrate males in an effort to bring them down or shame them. 

Reminds me of the ridiculous white guilt some people feel. Words like white privilege or male privilege just make me what to puke. It's all hype designed to play on guilt that one group is supposed to feel because another may or may not have been treated fairly in their mind. 

It disregards the fact that life is not fair, people are not perfect and there will always be someone better than you. Better being defined in many different ways given the situation. 

IMHO: Men and women are equal. Always have been. But the truth is we are not the same. Thank God for that!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

"The world would be a much better place if men would change and behave themselves."

*Not!*


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Click on that author's name, and look at the stories he's written. Not much masculinity in his makeup.

He's a whiner, doing the only thing he can do, and get paid for it.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

So, does he explain how he tested and drew these conclusions? What I find funny is the men ACTUALLY named famous women in history. So, he changed his parameters until they failed. Jay Leno and many others have done the stupid American interviews. Did he test the men to see if they could name famous men and recall what they did as well? Did he test women to see if they knew as well? 

The premise, educating men to appreciate women's contributions is good. He then destroys it with his own silliness.


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

Pretty much all of the articles on the Guardian CiF are click-bait. Their business model is based on having a serious paper that noome reads subsidised by a load of trollish articles that generate advertising revenue.

Newspapers are f*cked.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Actually, 
At 53 years of age, being kicked out of school more than once for fighting, I have come to the conclusion that true masculinity resides in the control of emotions. I still fight, but I fight with my mind. As my 85 year old grandfather told me the day I got my drivers license "it takes a stronger man to slow down than to speed up."


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

UMP said:


> Actually,
> At 53 years of age, begin kicked out of school more than once for fighting, *I have come to the conclusion that true masculinity resides in the control of emotions.* I still fight, but I fight with my mind. As my 85 year old grandfather told me the day I got my drivers license "it takes a stronger man to slow down than to speed up."


_This could be the subject of a great thread, UMP . . ._


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

jld said:


> _This could be the subject of a great thread, UMP . . ._


I will tell you one thing. 
Just this past week having my new car destroyed and my family room ceiling ruined while NOT having reacted in a negative, whinny, angry, combative way, enabled my wife to really dig me in the bedroom.
What other motivation does one need?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

UMP said:


> I will tell you one thing.
> Just this past week having my new car destroyed and my family room ceiling ruined while NOT having reacted in a negative, whinny, angry, combative way, enabled my wife to really dig me in the bedroom.
> What other motivation does one need?


I'm telling you, it would make for a great thread.


----------

